

Apple may get the Italian boot, has 30 days to push a 2-year warranty for locals - bond
http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/03/apple-may-get-the-italian-boot-has-30-days-to-push-2-year-warranty/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4193287>

